# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Peniche dia 24

## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal :Olá: 

Dia 24 (sábado) pelas 14:30 tenho que ir a Peniche a inauguração do centro de mergulho da *Atlantida-sub* no porto de pesca.

Caso alguem esteja interessado em aparecer, sempre podia indicar onde colectar nassários e hermitas de patas brancas com fartura  :yb665: 

A melhor altura é durante a Baixa-Mar, e temos uma pelas 12:24


Quem estiver interessado..é só apitar  :yb665:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Júlio
Olha ultimamente nao tem aparecido muitos nassários e Hermitas em Peniche,
mas o sitío mais indicado para a sua captura é na praia dos chocos, a praia que tem um barco como bar,antes da arcada na entrada da localidade.
=Abraço
Paulo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal  :Olá: 

Então, assim sendo...amanha lá estarei  :Pracima: 

Caso alguém resolva aparecer é entrar em contacto :Cool:

----------


## ATLANTIDA-SUB

Olá Júlio e demais foristas mergulhadores!

A inauguração foi um sucesso! 
Obrigado aos presentes e para aqueles que não poderam comparecer, espero que o júlio possa postar algumas delas!!! :yb677:  

Um abraço do tamanho do mar,

Paulo de Carvalho

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Lá se passou mais um dia na companhia de amigos mergulhadores  :SbOk3:  no novo centro de mergulho de Peniche da AtlantidaSub.

As fotos tiradas pelo telemovel ficaram tremidas, e não fazem justiça ás condignas condições que este novo centro de mergulho.

Ficam as fotos da equipa, e em breve um pequeno video da sala técnica, com equipamentos completamente novos, que por certo vão atrair mais gente a mergulhar por estes lados  :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 


Fica o video prometido  :SbOk: 

[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/atlantidasub.wmv[/MEDIA]

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...lantidasub.wmv

----------

